# My second date was a success...



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Earlier this afternoon I went on my second date with the lovely woman I met on OKC (same one from my previous thread in this section). We decided to go to the local rib festival and classic car show in my town and walk around there and chat off and on. We ate lots of yummy food too, which was pretty sweet. I got a hug when we met up again and before we left. I also got introduced to her mother as well, which I personally loved. Once again, my mother offered to drive us there and back to her house, and walk around the festivities with us, which was handy considering my vision, and the fact that she enjoyed the woman's company as well. I sure as hell did!

Before we left for home, she told me that she wants to see me again.

I do too.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Earlier this afternoon I went on my second date with the lovely woman I met on OKC (same one from my previous thread in this section). We decided to go to the local rib festival and classic car show in my town and walk around there and chat off and on. We ate lots of yummy food too, which was pretty sweet. I got a hug when we met up again and before we left. I also got introduced to her mother as well, which I personally loved. Once again, my mother offered to drive us there and back to her house, and walk around the festivities with us, which was handy considering my vision, and the fact that she enjoyed the woman's company as well. I sure as hell did!
> 
> Before we left for home, she told me that she wants to see me again.
> 
> I do too. :mushy


it's lovely to see you smiling so widely in these pics!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice pics . Nice to see you happy.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Earlier this afternoon I went on my second date with the lovely woman I met on OKC (same one from my previous thread in this section). We decided to go to the local rib festival and classic car show in my town and walk around there and chat off and on. We ate lots of yummy food too, which was pretty sweet. I got a hug when we met up again and before we left. I also got introduced to her mother as well, which I personally loved. Once again, my mother offered to drive us there and back to her house, and walk around the festivities with us, which was handy considering my vision, and the fact that she enjoyed the woman's company as well. I sure as hell did!
> 
> Before we left for home, she told me that she wants to see me again.
> 
> I do too. :mushy


Congratulations, now tell me you're not glad you didn't let doubt ruin it for you.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

That sounds so lovely. Congrats on the success!


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

That's great dude,you look happy on those pictures.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@iAmCodeMonkey

That is awesome mate.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

This is so cute. Glad it went well for you


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice! Sounds like a very fun date. Can't beat ribs for lunch!

I hope that things continue getting better for the both of ya.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Well played.  You got ribs _and_ two hugs. That's hard to beat. As someone with PTSD, I know how powerful hugs can be.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Well played.  You got ribs _and_ two hugs. That's hard to beat. As someone with *PTSD* I know how powerful hugs can be.


Pardon me for asking , but are you a vet or ex-military ?

I'm just curious. The Punisher seems to be quite popular among military types (Frank Castle is an ex-marine after all). So that's why I am making that connection. Please forgive me if I am completely wrong.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Congratulations. Take things day by day and live in the moment.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Pardon me for asking , but are you a vet or ex-military ?
> 
> I'm just curious. The Punisher seems to be quite popular among military types (Frank Castle is an ex-marine after all). So that's why I am making that connection. Please forgive me if I am completely wrong.


No. I started signing up when I was younger, but they wouldn't give me the $20k signing bonus since I only had a G.E.D., even though I tested at a post-graduate level on the ASVAB. It pissed me off enough to back out, then we went to war and I never really got back around to it. I had a lot of training with guns and hunting from ex-military when I was a kid, so I think I would have done well at it though. I guess I was lucky. My PTSD is mostly from the streets/drug game. One of my goals in life is to help Iraq vets recover from PTSD. I figure I owe them that since I let them go instead of me.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> No. I started signing up when I was younger, but they wouldn't give me the $20k signing bonus since I only had a G.E.D., even though I tested at a post-graduate level on the ASVAB. It pissed me off enough to back out, then we went to war and I never really got back around to it. I had a lot of training with guns and hunting from ex-military when I was a kid, so I think I would have done well at it though. I guess I was lucky. My PTSD is mostly from the streets/drug game. *One of my goals in life is to help Iraq vets recover from PTSD. I figure I owe them that since I let them go instead of me.*


Based on your posts one would assume that you have your drug problem sorted out. I really hope that this is the case. As a matter of fact, I would have never suspected that you had a drug problem in the past.

By the way your aspirations are quite noble. I hope that you can fulfill them one day!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@finallyclosed

Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Based on your posts one would assume that you have your drug problem sorted out. I really hope that this is the case. As a matter of fact, I would have never suspected that you had a drug problem in the past.
> 
> By the way your aspirations are quite noble. I hope that you can fulfill them one day!


Thanks, it's good to hear I don't seem like an addict. I do have it sorted out. The past few years I have been using mostly kratom and medical marijuana as well as CBT therapy. The former helped me get through the worst of the withdrawal and the latter helped me develop new habits. Now I don't even use those, and I can manage without Valium and painkillers. Not perfectly, but it's a better life not having to worry about where my next pill will come from.

P.S. Sorry for hijacking this thread.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

finallyclosed said:


> P.S. Sorry for hijacking this thread.


No problem at all!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow, dreams do come true. Nice to see you look very rideable.... It's great when you find a lovely woman who enjoys talking to you and is comfortable going on adventures. Having understanding mothers helps alot. Glad everything worked out smoothly for you, that's the spirit! Thanks for the inspiration, and the smile. Lovely woman, she's lucky. :smile2:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> Nice to see you look very rideable....


Does this mean what I think it means?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

LonelyLurker said:


> Does this mean what I think it means?


:lol :haha


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well done, mate. Where's the next date going to be?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

stephanie13021988 said:


> Well done, mate. Where's the next date going to be?


Not sure right now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LonelyLurker said:


> Does this mean what I think it means?





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :lol :haha


:clap


----------



## DoctorM5 (Jul 5, 2017)

Awww, that's great news!


----------

